# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  روعه الأنثى

## النسر2

*
 مَتى مآ كُنت 'رجُل' تكُن لك «امرأة» .
 مَتى مآ كُنت 'ذكَر' تكُن لك «أنثى» .
 مَتى مآ كُنت 'ملِك' تكُن لك «أميرة» .
 مَتى مآ كُنت 'عاشِق' تكُن لك «متيمة» .
 فلا تكُن 'لاشيء' وتُريدهآ أن تكون «كل شيء» !!
 عندمآ تُنفخ فيك الروح .
 ج/ تكون في بطِن اِمرأه .
 عندمآ تبكِي .
 ج/ تكون في حُضن اِمرأه .
 وعندمآ تعشَق .
 ج/ تكون في قلْب اِمرأه .
 رفقاً بهآ .. فالاُنثى أمانة ،، مآ خُلِقَت لﻹهانة .

*

----------

